# Cancelo vs Bellerin



## Torros (21 Febbraio 2016)

io dico Cancelo, mi piace un sacco. Veloce anche se non quanto Bellerin, ma ben più tecnico di Bellerin e meglio in difesa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> io dico Cancelo, mi piace un sacco. Veloce anche se non quanto Bellerin, ma ben più tecnico di Bellerin e meglio in difesa.



Cancelo è sicuramente più bravo in difesa, visto che chiude tutte le porte agli attacchi avversari  [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION]


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Cancelo è sicuramente più bravo in difesa, visto che chiude tutte le porte agli attacchi avversari  [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


>



Sono ispirato ultimamente sparo certe freddure che mi spavento da solo.  
Scherzi a parte Joao è molto brvo, e ad oggi ha un prezzo ancora accessibile , fossi in voi, ( ma anche noi) , lo prenderei.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Non c'è paragone, Cancelo è molto più completo, può anche giocare come esterno alto e non sfigura per niente in velocità rispetto a Bellerin, in pochi anni sarà uno dei migliori terzini al mondo.
L'altro eccetto la velocità appunto e qualche spunto mi sembra un giocatore piuttosto mediocre, di quelli che non riusciranno a fare il salto di qualità come accaduto a molti canterani dei gunners in questi anni


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone, Cancelo è molto più completo, può anche giocare come esterno alto e non sfigura per niente in velocità rispetto a Bellerin, in pochi anni sarà uno dei migliori terzini al mondo.
> L'altro eccetto la velocità appunto e qualche spunto mi sembra un giocatore piuttosto mediocre, di quelli che non riusciranno a fare il salto di qualità come accaduto a molti canterani dei gunners in questi anni


Beh oddio Bellerin più diventare molto più bravo di adesso, e magari anche più di Joao, considerando che ha anche 1 anno meno


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non c'è paragone, Cancelo è molto più completo, può anche giocare come esterno alto e non sfigura per niente in velocità rispetto a Bellerin, in pochi anni sarà uno dei migliori terzini al mondo.
> L'altro eccetto la velocità appunto e qualche spunto mi sembra un giocatore piuttosto mediocre, di quelli che non riusciranno a fare il salto di qualità come accaduto a molti canterani dei gunners in questi anni



concordo


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Cancelo è sicuramente più bravo in difesa, visto che chiude tutte le porte agli attacchi avversari  [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION]



gli attaccanti tentano di scardinare la difesa ma è difficile quando si trovano contro cancelo


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gli attaccanti tentano di scardinare la difesa ma è difficile quando si trovano contro cancelo


----------



## robs91 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Cancelo è molto bravo nella fase offensiva ma deve migliorare nei movimenti difensivi,dove ha delle lacune.Bellerin non lo conosco bene visto che non seguo l'Arsenal.


----------

